# Introduction and Commercial Questions



## sirfugu (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello!  My name is Ryan and I am a nature photographer who focuses on birds.  I am in the process of getting my portfolio and website online and for now it lives here though it is likely to move soon.

My question is that I am about to do my first commercial deal with a local gallery and I need some guidance on how much my photos may be worth and what type of rights are usually used in this situation.  The gallery supplies art and photography for local hospitals, restaurants, hotels, etc.  I'm not sure how to approach this.  Should I be getting commission for each time one of my photographs is used?  Any advice on how to proceed with a job like this would be greatly welcomed.


----------



## frisii (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you want a quick return or a gradual but possibly greater one, over time?

How unique are your images? Can similar imagery be sourced elsewhere if you ask too high a fee?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

What kind of a gallery is it?

When I hang a piece in a gallery, I set the price, the gallery gets 35 to 50% (depending on the deal you make with them) when they sell the piece and I get the balance. That's it, the piece is gone, no longer mine.

With photos, you need to decide ahead of time how many prints you will make of each image and number the print as in 1/20 or 1/12.

That's the way art is sold in the galleries I deal with.


----------



## KmH (Aug 10, 2011)

sirfugu said:


> Hello!  My name is Ryan and I am a nature photographer who focuses on birds.  I am in the process of getting my portfolio and website online and for now it lives here though it is likely to move soon.
> 
> My question is that I am about to do my first commercial deal with a local gallery and I need some guidance on how much my photos may be worth and what type of rights are usually used in this situation.  The gallery supplies art and photography for local hospitals, restaurants, hotels, etc.  I'm not sure how to approach this.  Should I be getting commission for each time one of my photographs is used?  Any advice on how to proceed with a job like this would be greatly welcomed.



Investigate Use Licensing. You don't indicate in your profile what country you are in. Laws, and best business practices, vary around the globe.

You can visit the web site of the American Society of Media Photographers at www.ASMP.org and on the left side of their home page click on "Business Resources". You will find various helpful resources.

Pricing varies geographically and many US commercial photographers use pricing software like fotoQuote Pro 6, which is endorsed by the ASMP. The ASMP also publishes an inexpensive book ASMP Professional Business Practices in Photography, 7th Edition 

I also highly recommend the book Best Business Practices for Photographers, Second Edition

The gallery you will be working with will have their own requirements as as well.
If the gallery will be providing your work to local businesses as framed prints for use as decoration, it is more a retail situation than a commercial situation. A commercial situation would be where your images are offered to businesses for use in a variety of media for their promotional/advertising campaigns.


----------



## sirfugu (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses.  I guess it is more of a retail situation and isn't really like a gallery in the sense that my pictures will be hanging on the wall for someone to purchase.  I will be selling them pictures to add to their catalog that clients use to pick photos from when decorating a hospital, hotel, etc.  KmH thank you for the list of links, I will be sure to check them out.


----------

